# Tadpole ID



## Mitten (Jul 4, 2007)

I bought a mystery tadpole today for $1.98 USD and was wondering what kind of frog it will turn into. 

I dunno if you can tell when its in its tadpole form what kind it is though.

The guy at the store said it'll take almost a year before it turns into a frog.

http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/9870/img0056tu3.jpg

He's just about 2.5 inches long


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

not a clue but if you bought it at a lfs, it is either a green frog, bull frog, or leopard frog. i am pretty sure it isn't a bull frog or a green frog cause i catch them ALL the time all the way though the fall. my guess is leopard just cause it looks alittle different.


----------



## LauraFrog (Jul 25, 2007)

Not too clued up on american species, but I'd say that it's too big to be one of the Australian hylid species. No flagellum and thick tail phlanges - very interesting. Might be a bullfrog, they take a while, or perhaps a Rana species.


----------



## Mitten (Jul 4, 2007)

Well he's fully developed now, and I think he's a leopard by his markings but I though I'd post just to get it confirmed.

http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/372/img0327yd4.jpg

http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/194/img0324yy6.jpg


He's grown a lot faster than I thought he would =P


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Actually, what I think you've got there is a bullfrog.

I probably don't sound like I know anything (and those who know me will probably be surprised) but I actually do know a little about bullfrogs, as I raised two from tadepole-hood. 
I lived in Philadelphia at the time and I actually got it confirmed that mine was a bullfrog by one of the managers at the amphibian exhibit at the Academy of Natural Sciences. Yours looks nearly identical to mine when (s)he was a tadpole and it looks the same as mine in adulthood.
If you want to know more about bullfrogs (and LauraFrog was right-- it is a Rana species, Rana catesbeiana ), these are two excellent sites: http://www.fs.fed.us/r4/amphibians/bullfrog.htm and http://www.critterzone.com/magazineresource/magazine-article-bullfrog-Rana-catesbeiana.htm

(Edit: Sorry for the awkward wording, I'm feeling kinda brain-dead today ._.)


----------

